# Best hardwood source Utah



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure if this is the best forum to post in, However, I am looking for the best (cheapest) hardwood source in Utah. I love Macbeath's in Salt Lake City. However, I am not sure they have the best prices. Their selection is incredible though. They have a friendly staff too. Any suggestions? I live in Utah County, Pleasant Grove.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

sometimes selection is as important as price… unless you are doing a lot of production work.


----------



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very true. Macbeath's does have an amazing selection. I am just curious if there is any other local lumber source to compare it to.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Mars72,
I used MacBeth's also but found another outlet that is less expensive and has quite a selection of woods. I mainly use Qtr Sawn White Oak but they have lots of other hardwoods and exotics. It is called High Mountain Forest Products, Inc. It is located at 1422 A South Redwood Rd. It is off of redwood road on the back side of a warehouse. I still use MacBeth when High Mountain is out of what I need. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Max. I will go check it out.


----------



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

I am told that intermountain wood products (West Temple and ~1900 S has some good products at good prices.


----------



## MokkouJosh (Sep 15, 2011)

So Mars, how'd it go with High Mountain?

I have checked all three suppliers websites. If they are anything to judge from, I'd go to High Mountain. Intermountain Wood seems to only want to sell to cabinet shops. I've heard of National Wood Products too, but I haven't been to any.


----------



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

I found High Mountain has a nice selection. Their prices are okay. Purchased a few things there. For truly special quality and selection Macbeath's is fantastic. They always have something unusual. But, their prices are high. For quantity, Intermountain allows me to purchase on a friends account. So, I get my Maple and Walnut there. For small stuff, WoodCraft always has something fun.


----------



## dromrell (Jan 5, 2012)

I have always shopped at MacBeath Hardwood, due to there high quality and wide range of exotic and domestic lumbers.
I have noticed their prices have been more reasonable, maybe due to customers shopping around in this economy.


----------



## gazingm42 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am new to Utah as well and been disappointed so far in the wood selections. I went to MacBeaths as was very very disappointed with the staff as well as the wood and prices. The way the round up their board feet is crazy, ie
1.2 BF is charged at 2 BF. When you buying a 10BF that $8.00 you just gave them.

I still looking for a better source so I need to scout out these other places this week.


----------



## Alexis (Oct 18, 2013)

1


----------



## jasonbyu75 (May 5, 2015)

I agree with gazingm42. MacBeath's is great for variety in terms of the types of woods they have, including the imported exotics. For example, they carry very nice 'Caribbean rosewood' for $13/ft (when I was there in 2015), some great looking bubinga, Padauk, other exotics. The problem I have with them is if I want to get some regular old hard maple. They really don't carry a large quantity of any particular type (say, 6/4 maple). I have to sort through the wood to make sure its not badly warped or cupped, or that it doesn't have a large void right in the middle of the board - because you pay for all those defects at MacBeath's. If you want 200 bd feet of hard maple for a bigger project (say a Ruobo bench), I would not go to MacBeath's. On the bright side, they do carry 4/4, 5/4, 6/4, 8/4 and even 12/4 of most of the popular domestic hardwoods.


----------



## bones (Jun 2, 2009)

Seirra forestry products in Salt Lake city is a great place. Whole sale only so you will need to setup a account with them


----------



## dromrell (Jan 5, 2012)

MacBeath Hardwood has recently revamped there bins completely. 
They have amazing selection in all there domestic and exotic lumbers. 
They even carry some live edge slabs.
They will sell to anyone…No account needed.
Go check em out.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Trees…


----------



## bkap (Sep 29, 2006)

Like you guys I am looking for exotic woods, however the huge slabs most places want to sell are not what I need for accents.

I have lots of live edge Bastogne and Claro, highly figured, Walnut and sell to gun stock makers as well as others.

For my box projects I need far less wood of about twenty verities.

Today I was placing an order, for what looked like some nice wood, until it came time to check out and then I found the shipping was twice the wood order. So I am looking in the Utah areas.


----------



## bkap (Sep 29, 2006)

Like you guys I am looking for exotic woods, however the huge slabs most places want to sell are not what I need for accents.

I have lots of live edge Bastogne and Claro, highly figured, Walnut and sell to gun stock makers as well as others.

For my box projects I need far less wood of about twenty verities.

Today I was placing an order, for what looked like some nice wood, until it came time to check out and then I found the shipping was twice the wood order. So I am looking in the Utah areas.


----------



## GoodwithWood (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in need of about 200 BF if jatoba, ruff not planed to 3/4". Please help.
Dave, Utah.


----------



## dromrell (Jan 5, 2012)

Dave,
MacBeath Hardwood will have it.
They are in SLC 1576 south 300 west


----------

